# May 2011 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to May's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, copperarabian!*

copperarabian (10 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

briser (9 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BlakbirdxGyarados (8 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

naturegirl243 (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

lilchiwolf (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DarkMoon17 (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

PewPewPew (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

orphansparrow (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Alex09 (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

PitGurl (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

denaliwind (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

metalbetta (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

baylee767 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Larsa (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bettalover2033 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Smile4Me2Night (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

GienahClarette (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

ds2009 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

beat2020 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

JKfish (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Burd (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Veronica (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

carzz (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

SillyCone (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Aluyasha (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

FireKidomaru (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Ariel1719 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Betta Slave (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

RedBetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettasAreBomb (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

orical154 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jmtriro01 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettaluver4evr (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

newfiedragon (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Mermaid Fish (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

SashimiBetta (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Irish Dancing Man (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

falconboy99 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BlueHaven (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tisia (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

hodgepodgen (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Johnificent (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

laughing (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

newarkhiphop (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

YoshesMom (0 votes)


----------



## SillyCone (May 7, 2011)

I got one vote! YESH!

Who is my fan who voted for me, huh huh? xDDDDDD


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

One vote more then last time!! A total of.... ONE VOTE!!!!!! 
hehehe


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats to Copperarabian! Thanks to all who submitted pics. We had a lot of pretty ones to choose from.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow! Thanks to the people who voted for my photo, I wish I could give you all high fives!


----------



## BettasAreBomb (Feb 14, 2011)

Omg i gota vote!!!!!!! Yay


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Congrats Copperarabian! The decision was pretty tough this week. Also, thank you everyone who voted for mine


----------



## shadow123 (Jun 6, 2010)

I didnt put a picture in the contest but I wish all of the pictures could win


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Gah! I was soooo close thanks everyone who voted for me, Congrats copperarabian!


----------

